# Replica OZ turbos



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2005)

Alright, I searched and searched and all I found was a broken picture without a brand name. 
Does anyone know who made the OZ turbo replicas?
Real OZ turbos









Picture courtesy of *dub-life*


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Replica OZ turbos ([email protected])*

as far as i know, it was just a rumor (or possibly a real idea) that someone (i believe dubmeister in the UK) was going to make replica turbo's but never actually did. ive never actually seen a set nor heard they were ever actually produced. and i hope they never do since i oz turbos and dont want my wheels to be devalued.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Replica OZ turbos (illi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_as far as i know, it was just a rumor (or possibly a real idea) that someone (i believe dubmeister in the UK) was going to make replica turbo's but never actually did. ive never actually seen a set nor heard they were ever actually produced. and i hope they never do since i oz turbos and dont want my wheels to be devalued.









I hear ya. I really want some turbos


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Replica OZ turbos ([email protected])*

make me an offer i cant refuse


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Replica OZ turbos (illi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_make me an offer i cant refuse

1 million pesos


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Replica OZ turbos ([email protected])*

that's like one shot ot patron


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Replica OZ turbos (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_that's like one shot ot patron


----------

